# Bama Rigs in Ohio



## catfishfan69 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a very close friend who is an officer for the ODNR. He told me at their last meeting the state brought up the issue of the Bama Rigs. The state is going to be very forceful about the Bama Rigs. He said he is going to send me by snail mail a copy of the letter they received at the meeting about them. In basic terms it stated that at no time no one should be using a Bama Rig with more then 3 wires. If at anytime anyone is caught throwing a Bama Rig in Ohio with more then 3 wires the State of Ohio wants the ODNR officer to cut all the wires off but 3. I asked him about spinner blades. I told him I had heard from several people that they were going to use 3 baits and the rest put spinner blades on them. He said that question came up at their meeting and they were informed that if a Bama Rig has more then 3 wires that would be a temption for the fisherman to use more then 3 baits and to eliminate the temptation they were mandating all officers to cut all but 3 wires off. Again this is coming from the state not the officers. So with that being said we will have to see as time will tell. If I get the letter about this from my buddy I will try to post it on this site,or write it out word for word. But again time will tell.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

although i have never used the rig, i know people who have so this is good info, thanks!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to start off by saying that I don't like the Alabama rig and I don't plan on using one. However:

I feel like cutting the lines on the rig is a pretty aggressive stance to take. I personally wouldn't go around cutting peoples rigs up. If this is their stance, I think they need to make a new law or two to back up their actions. Currently its legal to fish with rigs consisting of no more than a set number of hooks. So I feel that if one is abiding by that law, then they have done nothing wrong and therefore shouldn't be punished. I don't think that the officials will follow through with that one. Just my opinion.


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

catfishfan69 said:


> He said that question came up at their meeting and they were informed that if a Bama Rig has more then 3 wires that would be a temption for the fisherman to use more then 3 baits and to eliminate the temptation they were mandating all officers to cut all but 3 wires off.


Just my 2 cents here , but if a fisherman has say 10 fishing poles in his vehicle or boat , wouldnt that also " Be a temptation " for them to break the law by using more than allowed to by law ? 

Seems more like a personal issue with the rig than the fact of a " Temptaion " to do wrong. 

But as I said just my personal opinion


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

easytobeme03 said:


> Just my 2 cents here , but if a fisherman has say 10 fishing poles in his vehicle or boat , wouldnt that also " Be a temptation " for them to break the law by using more than allowed to by law ?
> 
> Seems more like a personal issue with the rig than the fact of a " Temptaion " to do wrong.
> 
> But as I said just my personal opinion


I agree with you. Poachers will poach, they don't need 5 wires to do it. There's way more popular ways out there.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Totally true, trust me. They're comin' with the nippers folks, checked it on Snopes. If you have an Alabama license though, they only nip 2 of the wires & respool your reel with braid. Crazy talk.


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought some A-rigs over winter and I plan on using them this fishing season. I thought putting willow blade spinners on two of the wires was a good idea. I guess I am going to have to snip them. I hope they clarify the ruling in the fishing laws and regulations pamphlet they give you when you purchase your fishing lisence.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

As a tackle company that not only just added these rigs to our line up and angler who uses them I would highly doubt that ODNR will be running around cutting wires off rigs.. ODNR /State can only enforce what the laws are and not what they think may happen.. I will throw them with 5 wires all day long but will have the hooks cut on 2 of the 5 baits, which is what Ohio requires..

Like mentioned above about rods.. Being I carry anywhere from 15-20 rods at a time in my boat are they going to come take all the extra's so I can't get tempted.. What about any garbage I may have in my boat, I may be tempted to litter.. LOL 

I can easily see myself getting a ticket or arrested if an ODNR officer tried this crap..


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

i also highly doubt they'll be out cuttin up peoples rigs. Have to see the letter.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I too can't see this happening. So are they going to take my big motor off my boat when I am in an electric only lake, so I'm not tempted to start it? If they tried to cut my rig I will tell them that I was not breaking any laws and they will be getting a bill for the cost of the rig. What about the people that tie multiple jigs on their lines to catch haring during the run? Are they going to take all the line off of peoples poles so they can't tie more than 3 jigs on at a time? 


That is like saying a cop that pulled you over for speeding would then put a governor on you car so you wouldn't be tempted to speed in the future. I think your friend is wrong, this sounds like non-sense from someone who really isn't in the know.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope it's true. My cousin's beagle bred with the warden's. Went to pick up the pups and he snipped the tips off the rods in my truck when I wasn't lookin'. 

Said he knew what I was a fixin' to do. Nipped all the willow blades off my spinners too. 



Don't get any ideas boy!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

straight from the top.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

You can buy a 3 Wire Alabama Rig for 10 Dollars....I'd suggest doing that 
http://www.jigsrigsandstuff.com/Alabama-style-rig-3-arm-painted-abr-3-p.htm

I dont fish this rig..but if yall want to be on the safe side..buy the 3 wired one.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That will completely void your Alabama license. Don't do it.

That's a Kentucky rig and they don't have reciprocity.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice pic fallen. lmao!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a spinner bait with 2 trebels and five willow blades on it that looks like a painted hussey. Do you think ODFNR will come at me with those nippers?

Come to thing of it, two of those are Colorado blades and the other three are Indiana blades. Mebbe that will confuse them?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1350434#post1350434

*Official law enforcement response as confirmed with DOW Inland Fisheries 

1501:31-1-02 Definition of terms.

(C) &#8220;Angling&#8221; means fishing with not more than two hand lines, not more than two units of rod and line, or a combination of not more than one hand line and one rod and line, either in hand or under control at any time while fishing. The hand line or rod and line shall have attached to it not more than three baited hooks, or not more than three artificial fly rod lures, or one artificial bait casting lure equipped with not more than three sets of three hooks each.

Per the OAC, provided above, in Ohio, an Alabama Rig can have 5 wires, but must be limited to three hooks (either one single hook per wire, or one treble hook per wire) and YES, the use of dummy baits without hooks on the other wires is permissible.*

Beyond that, it is each club/events determination.

Here's something I have to say - how can everyone be in such a stink about the A-rig but...

No one seems to care much about fishing various events that won't provide line tanks to care for fish - no stink there...

The righteous though cry foul of how the A-rig destroys bass angling whether by catching all the fish, meathunters, foul hooking or "sportsmanship".

ONE tournament THAT DOESNT USE TREATED LINE TANKS/WEIGH PROCESS results in a greater totality of harm BY FAR...but yet anglers keep going, fishing, standing in line with floaters in a bag for 10 minutes, then throw em back and high five their partners- out of sight out of mind.

I'm not trolling here- it is what it is - priorities of "morality" and none towards common sense and proven science of post tournament mortality.

Directors in Ohio - make 2012 your year to change - forget the A-rig and start pointing fingers at yourself - you have that responsibility to the earth - and anglers, you are doing more harm as anglers than if you threw the A-rig all year otherwise, if you stand by and participate in such matters.

"Sportsmanship"...my patooter...

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mcornett (May 25, 2010)

I know this is old, but I just saw it. I'm still laughing my butt off!


----------



## bassnron (Apr 13, 2011)

Wanna see a dnr man cut my wires dont think his boat would make it back... joking. I have talked to a couple of dnr people here and as long as i don't have hooks on the extra wires i will not be bothered.


----------



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

I was fishing at ross lake outside of chillicothe and two ODNR guys came up to me and checked mine. it had 5 wires but i only had 3 swimbaits on. they didnt seem to care at all about the other two. and i don't recommend anyone fish at ross lake it has smalll bass and few of them.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

bass pro shops is selling bama rigs AKA umbrella rigs and yums 

http://www.basspro.com/Mannsreg;-Or...2010405012419/357665?cmCat=CROSSSELL_HOMEPAGE


http://www.basspro.com/YUM-YUMbrella-Rig/product/12020305011710/385173?cmCat=CROSSSELL_HOMEPAGE


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

forgot to add woo daves had one at bass pro shop tossing it into the fish tank and bass were chasing it


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

So if what I am reading is correct, the bama rig IS leagal? If it is legal then by what authority are they going to be cutting off the arms?? If wildlife officers start enforcing a law that isn't on the books then where does that end? How far will they take it?

They need to pass a law before they can enforce it.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Someone needs to challenge the snipping of leads with blades on them in court. It has long been a basic rule of American law enforcement that nobody can be punished for something they may do later.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

gulfvet said:


> Someone needs to challenge the snipping of leads with blades on them in court. It has long been a basic rule of American law enforcement that nobody can be punished for something they may do later.


Before everyone gets there panties all bunched up, you don't have to worry about someone shipping your wires, the ODNR shows what are legal Alabam rigs with 5 leads....

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=23932


----------

